# Cliche "Arguments" for Open Communion



## Kaalvenist (Jul 1, 2010)

"Admission to the church on earth should be no more restrictive than admission to the church in heaven."

"It is the *LORD'S* Supper/Table, not the RPs'/Presbyterians'/Baptists', etc. Supper/Table."

"The Lord's Supper/Church is for the Lord's people."

I would like a few things to be explained.

1. How are such assertions (especially the first) defended from Scripture?

2. How are they consistent with church discipline, wherein the individual may be debarred from the Lord's Table, while still being recognized as probably a true Christian?

3. For Paedobaptists, how are they consistent with a rejection of Paedocommunion?


----------

